# Shifter boot shrinkage



## Steven Shaw (Jun 20, 2011)

is this a common problem? mine has come unglued in the front and i cant go to second gear with out it coming out.


----------



## Steven Shaw (Jun 20, 2011)

has anyone heard of this


----------



## Gtojustin (Jan 29, 2012)

I have the same problem I am looking for a replacement. Did you find one for yours?


----------



## BWinc (Sep 21, 2005)

After market shifter, lower the knob and you have more material.


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

RedLineGoods.com leather shift boots. . .


----------



## Gtojustin (Jan 29, 2012)

RedLineGoods.com is what I'm going to go with for sure


----------



## Northeast Rod Run (Oct 29, 2008)

these guys have a custom shop and they have done GTO stuff

.::www.DSVettes.Com::. Custom leather interiors for Corvettes by Down South Vetts, LLP


----------



## Firehawk68McLeod (Apr 14, 2012)

I think f bodys have the same issue. The plastic ring that the leather binds to can crack or break. Ive seen metal replacements on ebay i believe. You can re glue it this way or replace with a factory or cheaper reproduction


----------

